# Free Eucalyptus tree



## Mr. Peet (Mar 16, 2019)

Just head on over to Ocean view, Hawaii near Captain Cook off the Mamalahoa Highway (District of South Kona) and help yourself. I do not know what species it is, do you? Any interested, PM me and I'll forward contact information.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2019)

Looks like a Red Cap Gum I had in the back yard at my old place....


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 16, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 16, 2019)

that type of eucalyptus has no inherent figure, shrinks cracks and warps terribly. if it had that leaf but with box bark instead of stringy bark, it is referred to here in vegas as a Blue ghost eucalyptus. blue ghost eucalyptus typically has a wave pattern visible in the wood just under the bark. trunk sections with that wave pattern will have beeswing or block mottle when quarter sawn

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 16, 2019)

if it didn't shrink and crack so terribly, there are a couple of interesting crotch figure areas that would make nice bowl blanks


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 16, 2019)

how our best eucalyptus wood bark looks here in vegas, wood peckers will hit the red gums here pretty hard


*E. populnea, E. microtheca, are one of the most difficult groups to summarize. The bark is often tightly held, sometimes tessellated (see above), but may, in some species, be quite flaky. Thickness is variable and shedding is irregular or in many species does not occur at all. The boxes are a large group of closely related species, but box-type bark also occurs in other distantly related species (e.g. E. angophoroides).






*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

